# PC build recommendation



## velhopupunha (Sep 26, 2020)

I wanna build a PC to produce music using the following softwares:

Omnisphere
Keyscape
Damage 2
Superior Drummer 3
Spitfire Symphonic Strings

The songs will also have two guitars, bass and two voices.

I'd like to know what PC should handle that type of work but without being overkill. Thanks.


----------



## Alex Sopala (Sep 26, 2020)

velhopupunha said:


> I wanna build a PC to produce music using the following softwares:
> 
> Omnisphere
> Keyscape
> ...



What's your budget?


----------



## Technostica (Sep 26, 2020)

Depends a lot on loads of things:

Number of tracks.
Polyphony per track.
How many articulations you use per track.
How many effects.
etc


----------



## velhopupunha (Sep 26, 2020)

Alex Sopala said:


> What's your budget?


up to $1400


----------



## velhopupunha (Sep 26, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Depends a lot on loads of things:
> 
> Number of tracks.
> Polyphony per track.
> ...



I believe 20 tracks at best. 

I don't know how to answer the other questions because I'm still going to do a music production course, but I just needed to know what type of PC should I get, because the one I'm using right now certainly isn't enough.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 26, 2020)

velhopupunha said:


> I believe 20 tracks at best.
> 
> I don't know how to answer the other questions because I'm still going to do a music production course, but I just needed to know what type of PC should I get, because the one I'm using right now certainly isn't enough.



In this case Any Intel I5 - I7 or AMD Rzyzen 5 or 7 will handle this with ease. No need to go upper.

Try to had a minimum of 16 Go DDR4 RAM 3200 or 3600 mhz (let 2 slots for upgrading for your futures needs), and a SSD 1TO for samples + SSD 500go for the OS and you are good to go. Choose a 500 or 650W PSU and a case.
You don't need a huge graphic card unless you'll doing some gaming.
Did you go from zero, or is your budget is for only the tower? (i mean do you need screen and and other things too for that budget?)


----------



## velhopupunha (Sep 26, 2020)

That budget is just for the tower, I'm thinking about getting Ryzen 5 3600.


----------



## Pictus (Sep 27, 2020)

Two versions for you: (Both with AMD Ryzen 7 3700X)

64GB RAM + 1TB SSD https://pcpartpicker.com/list/KM8LV7
and
32GB RAM + 2TB SSD https://pcpartpicker.com/list/KFtmdm


----------



## velhopupunha (Sep 27, 2020)

thx


----------

